# Welcome out of Iraq, now what?



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2011)

Here' s to not having to live with "American Culture Lite" anymore! What are you going to be doing, if it is OK to ask? (I'm presuming most will still be enlisted or commissioned).

If you recently separated, can you lend advice to folks coming back to CONUS or other less-sandy regions? Or having to go to Afghanistan?
(If advice is not for public, consider setting up email contact).


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been back since September 2010, but I'm sure glad I got home when I did- my old AO (Hawijah) heated up quite a bit after we left.

I'm waiting on December 2012 to roll around so I can start terminal leave and get to working EMS full-time. For now, I'm the battalion's medical training SPCIC and working part-time at Culberson County EMS in Van Horn, TX.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2011)

Rocket, research what certifications you need and can get in advance.   The time to plan your exit is a year in advance so you can enroll in schools, research veteran's benefits. Maybe get online credits in advance. Some states have better benefits than others.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Rocket, research what certifications you need and can get in advance.   The time to plan your exit is a year in advance so you can enroll in schools, research veteran's benefits. Maybe get online credits in advance. Some states have better benefits than others.



Indeed...Texas and New Mexico are both very pro-veteran, and I'm looking to stay in the Southwest. Arizona less so, Nevada maybe, Colorado yes.

Gotta start university apps too soon.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if this answers your question, but I got out of Iraq in late 2004. I didn't get the military until 2008, but during that time I drained my GI Bill and received two degree's for my trouble. Thanks Uncle Sam!

I do miss the military, I've been considering going back into the reserves and seeing if I can get a commission as a butter bar to continue my service. I haven't made up my mind yet, but I'm kicking the thought around.


----------



## Aqualung09 (Feb 11, 2012)

@mycrofft - When do you EAS? What service? Any plans set up yet? I'm just trying to get a feel of your situation.  I got back from the sandbox in 08, Eas'ed in 09.

@NorCal - There's a great number of ative military who tried out the reserve component and not last a year. It's like herding cats out there.


----------

